# HDMI Cable Question



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

My blu ray player went out last weekend and I ordered a Panasonic 230 to replace it. When I hooked it up tonight I got no video and after researching it requires a high speed cable. Mine are older.

My question is if I replace the cable to my receiver will I also have to replace the cable to my projector? Six feet no problem, 30' pain in the but.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

www.monoprice.com has great cables and prices. You don't need to spend allot to get quality cables. Just remember that if you decide to buy Redmere cables they are directional and must be installed in the correct direction which is marked on the cable. Also Redmere cables are rated for up to 60 feet.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

So you think I will have to replace both?


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Likely, but start with the short one first. Also, you might try connecting the Panny directly to the pj. If it drops picture/sound or has sparkles you can safely assume you need to replace both.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I replaced the cable from my blu ray to receiver, still no go. Replaced the cable to the projector and all is fine. I ordered all of the cables and replaced everything with high speed cables. 

Still had handshake issue with my cable box, thought the cable might clear it up. Leaving the component and coaxial audio, works fine.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Dougme57 said:


> I replaced the cable from my blu ray to receiver, still no go. Replaced the cable to the projector and all is fine. I ordered all of the cables and replaced everything with high speed cables.
> 
> Still had handshake issue with my cable box, thought the cable might clear it up. Leaving the component and coaxial audio, works fine.


If you're renting your cable box you might try swapping it out for a different model.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

How long is the cable run to your projector? I've heard of handshake issues on longer runs of HDMI, you might want to look into something like the Redmere cable from Monoprice if its over 25-30ft.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

The run is 25' and everything else works great. I have the blu-ray, Roku, PC and X-Box all HDMI. I have an old Motorola from my cable company and have always had issue with it on HDMI. They have a new box available but I have read a lot of complaints on it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You won't notice any difference between component and HDMI from a cable or sat receiver as both pass 1080i just fine. Cable companies as of yet don't broadcast any higher quality audio than Dolby digital 5.1 so optical audio is also fine.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, I have had it that way for 3 years with no problems. I run the component cable straight to my projector, not through my receiver and optic to receiver. Thought I might get rid of some wires.

It is amazing how many wires we get with all the accessories, power sources, etc.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 4, 2011)

Quick question should all HDMI cables be of the same brand and type? Example HDMI from Blu ray, Directv receiver, XBox to AVR receiver and AVR receiver to tv?


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

I have never had a problem using different brands of HDMI cables. I have even switched one but not others.


----------

